
Ask HN: Name ideas for a new project? - asronline
I can&#x27;t say what all the details are at the moment but it&#x27;s going to be a way for CS college students in the uk to connect&#x2F;share events as well as have direct access to tech companies.<p>Had handshake.io in mind but it&#x27;s taken. Ideally something with a start-up tech vibe, and students.
======
RollAHardSix
TechConnect.IO

GradConnect.IO

CSPlacement.IO

CS2Career.IO

------
skidoo
bucketbrigade.io

------
pbhjpbhj
universIT.io

------
windsurfer
csconnect.io

------
GrahamsNumber
doesntmatterjustfuckingpicksomething.io

